# Dating outside of your race..



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

As some of you know, Hawaii has a lot of Japanese peeps there. When me and Cherrilipz were in Hawaii, I noticed that alot of Japanese folks there had this look on thier face on seeing us together. They probably wondered how/why a local (me) and asian (her) were together. I bet they wouldnt have the same reaction if they saw me wtih my own kind, but I cant even get my own kind.









What are your thoughts on folks dating outside of their race??


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I don't think there's much to argue about it. If you like the person, race shouldn't matter at all. I agree with interracial relationships whole heartedly.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

arent you both in the same race? but maybe different ethnic origins.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont think twice about it. The only gating factor is understanding each others cultures.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

The whole not dating interracially is stupid. Skin color has no bearing on whether or not i'm attracted to someone. If i like you then i like you, no way the color of you skin affects that. I'm an equal opportunist, i let all the ladies have a taste









good to see you back Al!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

true love is blind to color


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

We are all the human race :nod: It does not matter to me at all, I'm currently dating a Asian lady and have had no issues with other people at all.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I don't think interracial relationships are bad, in fact I encourage it.

I think the only relationship that might ever have a problem would be two different religions because that comprises most of your culture....but even then it shouldn't matter.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

No dis-crimination here!!!









the more the better , especially them mexican and puerto rican girlies.......
Daddy Like :nod:

Bring it on ladies.......


----------



## frogster20001 (Jan 19, 2004)

I see nothing wrong with it..in fact my husband was from pakistan. I think its really nice to share cultures and exchange ideas...its definantly a learning experience. I say go for it..dont ever let anyones thoughts or assumptions deter you...its whatever makes you both happy that really counts.


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

its not something that eats way at me daily, but where im from almost every, single, individual white girl likes the so called "thugs" and "gangstas" and it kills me, it is so called to find a white girl who likes white guys, i want to move


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I love white girls :nod:


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

[/QUOTE]Paul Posted on Feb 18 2004, 04:25 PM 
arent you both in the same race? but maybe different ethnic origins. 


> I just watched "The Debut" and the old white guy married to the Filipino lady (the gangster's mother) said that Filipinos aren't really Asians, they are Malays.
> 
> So, according the old white guy in the movie, Rhom and Cherilipz aren't the same race.
> 
> Hey, I'm an equal opportunity type of person and if you go beyond the outside, they are all pink inside


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Paul Posted on Feb 18 2004, 04:25 PM 
arent you both in the same race? but maybe different ethnic origins. 


> I just watched "The Debut" and the old white guy married to the Filipino lady (the gangster's mother) said that Filipinos aren't really Asians, they are Malays.
> 
> So, according the old white guy in the movie, Rhom and Cherilipz aren't the same race.
> 
> Hey, I'm an equal opportunity type of person and if you go beyond the outside, they are all pink inside


 interesting point blast. maybe they are an interracial couple then.


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

nothin wrong with it at all, infact im tryin to hookup witha black girl now


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I agre, i trying to hoo up with any colored chicks!
The fatman is no racist...Just a drunk...lol


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

i'm asian and i prefer asians, but ultimately when you meet someone, it doesnt' matter. race is only skin deep.


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

i love all kinds of girls! doesnt matter what color


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

I definately DISAGREE with Interracial RELATIONSHIPS. I think that each race should stay with their own kind. I'm not trying to be ignorant at all here, just voicing my opinion since you asked for it. My whole family is white we have no other race in our whole family and it's going to stay that way. We beleive in purity. I see a lot of blacks hanging on white girls at school... If you haven't noticed a lot of interracial dating has been going around with a ***** and a white girl... The white girl is usually lost or wants to try something different.

Good day


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

KingKong said:


> I definately DISAGREE with Interracial RELATIONSHIPS. I think that each race should stay with their own kind. I'm not trying to be ignorant at all here, just voicing my opinion since you asked for it. My whole family is white we have no other race in our whole family and it's going to stay that way. We beleive in purity. I see a lot of blacks hanging on white girls at school... If you haven't noticed a lot of interracial dating has been going around with a ***** and a white girl... The white girl is usually lost or wants to try something different.
> 
> Good day


 KingKong I think u need another capital K in ur sn


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

KingKong said:


> I definately DISAGREE with Interracial RELATIONSHIPS. I think that each race should stay with their own kind. I'm not trying to be ignorant at all here, just voicing my opinion since you asked for it. My whole family is white we have no other race in our whole family and it's going to stay that way. We beleive in purity. I see a lot of blacks hanging on white girls at school... If you haven't noticed a lot of interracial dating has been going around with a ***** and a white girl... The white girl is usually lost or wants to try something different.
> 
> Good day


 Imagine this from the kid who wants to be in the KKK

I see no problems with it at all. Someday in the future we will all be the same color.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

I don't think the color of your skin matters. We are all of the same peoples. What color our skin is does not affect who we are.


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> KingKong said:
> 
> 
> > I definately DISAGREE with Interracial RELATIONSHIPS. I think that each race should stay with their own kind. I'm not trying to be ignorant at all here, just voicing my opinion since you asked for it. My whole family is white we have no other race in our whole family and it's going to stay that way. We beleive in purity. I see a lot of blacks hanging on white girls at school... If you haven't noticed a lot of interracial dating has been going around with a ***** and a white girl... The white girl is usually lost or wants to try something different.
> ...


 Oh boy please quote me on this site where I said I wanted to be in the KKK. Don't put words in my mouth. I started a topic that asked everyones opinion about them. The title wasn't, "I'm in the KKK'. So watch your misquotes.

lol you said someday in the future we will all be the same skin color? Let me guess you have a theory that the sun is going to fry us all to have a DARK complection?

P.S I said I am voicing my opinion. I am not meaning to offend anyone who doesn't beleive in my opinion so buzz off if you don't agree in it.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

As long as they speak chinese and come from a well mannered home then they are fine!!!! Thats what they say to me but i know ultimatly its my decision and they just tease me by saying that and they know how the real world is. My paretns are very open.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Paul said:


> Paul Posted on Feb 18 2004, 04:25 PM
> arent you both in the same race? but maybe different ethnic origins.
> 
> 
> ...


 Interesting indeed!!







I never knew we were Malay's (whatever that is).

And KingKong, I respect your opinion.. this is what this threads about. But honestly as whites are leaning towards the minority group, the dominate race will surely be different in the future... mixed background would become the majority.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My last 3 relationships including current have been interracial. I wouldn't let it even bother me a second. So all i can say is be happy and


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Posted on Feb 18 2004, 04:25 PM
> ...


 White is kind of a minority in the "world" but not in America.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

it would be interesting to see the racial breakdown based on kingkong's statement. Arent hispanics considered white as welll. I know that arabs are also part of the caucasian group.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would really doubt there is a racially pure person anywhere in the world. Who cares anyways...live and let live.


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

i dont care who dates who jus as long as u get along


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

thelocal just wondering why didnt your gf tell you to remove your shirt that why they was lookin at you weird..

but my opinion of datin outside your race, if you can get them pregant you can date them


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> As some of you know, Hawaii has a lot of Japanese peeps there. When me and Cherrilipz were in Hawaii, I noticed that alot of Japanese folks there had this look on thier face on seeing us together. They probably wondered how/why a local (me) and asian (her) were together. I bet they wouldnt have the same reaction if they saw me wtih my own kind, but I cant even get my own kind.:laugh:
> 
> What are your thoughts on folks dating outside of their race??


 maybe they where checking out cheri.









race has little importance anymore in my oppinion.maybe 20 years ago or maybe even less it would have been something to talk about, but now its just a non issue.

now I got to find me a little asian girl


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Paul said:


> arent you both in the same race? but maybe different ethnic origins.


 Actually Al is in the asian/pacific islander group and i'm in the asian group....but no matter the skin color, we both love each other dearly....hopefully someday, the peepo that think only the pure should be together will come to their senses and join hands with other races....maybe the world will become a better place :nod: even tho their beliefs are different we are all human beings of the same kind and no other should be treated differently because of their skin color!! no offense to anyone i respect everyone's opinions


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I feel enriched that I am from a mixed racial background. I have the opportunity to appreciate and relate to both the Japanese and German cultures. If anything, this makes me, and those like me, a broader people who are able to view situations and people through a multi-faceted looking glass. Undoubtedly, this leads only to greater forbearance that extends understanding on a greater range.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> now I got to find me a little asian girl


 that pretty easy cause all asian girl are small


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

asian girls rock


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

mexican girl rock too


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

So long as their human and of the opposite sex...its all good!


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

piranha-fury rocks tooo


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KingKong said:


> I definately DISAGREE with Interracial RELATIONSHIPS. I think that each race should stay with their own kind. I'm not trying to be ignorant at all here, just voicing my opinion since you asked for it. My whole family is white we have no other race in our whole family and it's going to stay that way. We beleive in purity. I see a lot of blacks hanging on white girls at school... If you haven't noticed a lot of interracial dating has been going around with a ***** and a white girl... The white girl is usually lost or wants to try something different.
> 
> Good day


 i respect ur opinion but to make such a blanket statement such as white girls that are with black guys(im black) are" lost" is just an ignorant thing to say plus dude its 2004 no need to use "negroe" black or african american thank you very much and me myself my wife is black but ive dated alot of different races and its no problem if i like u and find u attractive its all good


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

KingKong said:


> I definately DISAGREE with Interracial RELATIONSHIPS. I think that each race should stay with their own kind. I'm not trying to be ignorant at all here, just voicing my opinion since you asked for it. My whole family is white we have no other race in our whole family and it's going to stay that way. We beleive in purity. I see a lot of blacks hanging on white girls at school... If you haven't noticed a lot of interracial dating has been going around with a ***** and a white girl... The white girl is usually lost or wants to try something different.
> 
> Good day


I believe no matter what anti-discriminatory laws a society of multiple cultures passes, it's greatest hurdle will always be culturally-ingrained prejudices.

I believe racial discrimination is inseparable from fear and projected self-loathing. People who believe themselves inadequate to compete on any level playing field cling desperately to the idea that their race entitles them to priviledges and feeling superior to others.

I've never had the opportunity to date outside my race, but I know many beautiful Asain and hispanic women who I wouldn't hesitate for a second to date.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KingKong said:


> I definately DISAGREE with Interracial RELATIONSHIPS. I think that each race should stay with their own kind. I'm not trying to be ignorant at all here, just voicing my opinion since you asked for it. My whole family is white we have no other race in our whole family and it's going to stay that way. We beleive in purity. I see a lot of blacks hanging on white girls at school... If you haven't noticed a lot of interracial dating has been going around with a ***** and a white girl... The white girl is usually lost or wants to try something different.
> 
> Good day


 Hmm, you claim to be white, which Im guessing your family origin is from more than one European country. If your family believed in purity then wouldnt they stick to the same nationality. IE: If your German, youd only go out with pure Germans...if your Italian, youd stick to only Italians, etc.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm filipino and have dated outside of my race numerous times, in my opinion i dont' mind it and the only hurdle in the relationship will have to be understanding cultural backgrounds and beliefs.

now i'm with a filipino girl whom i've been with for 3 years.... we have many things in common, share the same beliefs and both very familiar with the Filipino Culture even though we were both born and raised in the United States. Being with the same race makes me more comfortable because we are more knowledable with each others background.

Dating Interracially is a good thing, there's a whole sea out there full of people, if you like the person for who they are you like the person, don't let cultural or skin color change your view or perspective of the whole culture in whole, everybody is different and learn to understand different aspects of peoples background.

Just my opinion.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

im white and go out with a black girl and we are the same the only difference is she has black skin so it dont matter if your black or white people are people

oh and king kong if you lived near me i would rip your lips off :bleh:


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I think it is perfectly fine. I am chinese. I have been with white, Japanese, korean, mexican, white/black girls and it all has been very good. as long as you like each other, understand each other , and get along, it is all good. screw the rest. its your happines what matter. good luck.


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

People say skin color doesn't mean anything. Well White Culture, Asian Culture, black culture, and "other" culture IS different. I'm going to live it as THAT. I understand that the goverment is making you like other races. For those of you which is a lot of you who didn't go to a "segregated school" you're pretty made to hold hands with other races. You see couples at school dating outside of their race so you say, "hey, I want to try something different I want to date outside of my race" Rap is also global which is turning some whites into *******. They don't fit in with the others so they want to act like a gangster... This society is getting corrupted by music, which in my opinion is rap...

Alrighty than, later.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

It shouldn't make a difference but to some people it does!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Holy sh*t, I can't beleive you just said that. We were MADE by the government to like other races? You can't be made to like something, either you do or you don't. I for one am dating a girl who is part native american (she so pertty!). It has nothing to do with her race whatsoever. I also dated an asain girl, not because it was different, but because she was atractive and really nice. Who feeds you all this BS?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KingKong said:


> I understand that the goverment is making you like other races. For those of you which is a lot of you who didn't go to a "segregated school" you're pretty made to hold hands with other races. You see couples at school dating outside of their race so you say, "hey, I want to try something different I want to date outside of my race"












I didnt realize the government had such a hold on my personal opinions when it comes judging people on their individual merrits and not what ethnic background they come from.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Also KingKong, since you seem so wise, what is the type of music that everyone should be listening to that doesn't create such coruption amongst the races.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont really care as long as she is hot, sexy, has nice curves, and dosnt disagreee with what i say









i am still lookin


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

KingKong said:


> People say skin color doesn't mean anything. Well White Culture, Asian Culture, black culture, and "other" culture IS different. I'm going to live it as THAT. I understand that the goverment is making you like other races. For those of you which is a lot of you who didn't go to a "segregated school" you're pretty made to hold hands with other races. You see couples at school dating outside of their race so you say, "hey, I want to try something different I want to date outside of my race" Rap is also global which is turning some whites into *******. They don't fit in with the others so they want to act like a gangster... This society is getting corrupted by music, which in my opinion is rap...
> 
> Alrighty than, later.


 What makes you so confident that white rappers feel lost? Listening to your comments is like listening to a 5 year old. Jeez man, have it ever occured to you that people choose to be in a certain culture because they are fascinated by it? I see a white rapper as people who like the music and lifestyle, not someone who desperately needs to fit in. And what makes you think all white rappers act like gangsters? You talk like you know everything when in actuality you are speaking out of pure ignorance. Society isnt corrupted by rap, its corrupted by close minded individuals who refuses to accept other cultural beliefs beyond their own.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wheres ms natt cause i still ether post deleting or closing :laugh:


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i dont really care as long as she is hot, sexy, has nice curves, and dosnt disagreee with what i say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you should check out the site for a russian bride


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Kain said:


> KingKong said:
> 
> 
> > People say skin color doesn't mean anything. Well White Culture, Asian Culture, black culture, and "other" culture IS different. I'm going to live it as THAT. I understand that the goverment is making you like other races. For those of you which is a lot of you who didn't go to a "segregated school" you're pretty made to hold hands with other races. You see couples at school dating outside of their race so you say, "hey, I want to try something different I want to date outside of my race" Rap is also global which is turning some whites into *******. They don't fit in with the others so they want to act like a gangster... This society is getting corrupted by music, which in my opinion is rap...
> ...










WOW you told him


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Kain said:


> KingKong said:
> 
> 
> > People say skin color doesn't mean anything. Well White Culture, Asian Culture, black culture, and "other" culture IS different. I'm going to live it as THAT. I understand that the goverment is making you like other races. For those of you which is a lot of you who didn't go to a "segregated school" you're pretty made to hold hands with other races. You see couples at school dating outside of their race so you say, "hey, I want to try something different I want to date outside of my race" Rap is also global which is turning some whites into *******. They don't fit in with the others so they want to act like a gangster... This society is getting corrupted by music, which in my opinion is rap...
> ...


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > KingKong said:
> ...


I didn't say white rappers were lost... Look at Eminem, people claim he hates black people.









I stated that a lot of white people who are listening to rap music intend to adapt to the ***** culture. They use profanity, WHICH IS USED IN _MOST_ rap lyrics to express themselves, they wear those gangster hats and pretty much try to wear the gangster gear.

He didn't tell me anything. I know I don't know everything, I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

KingKong said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Kain said:
> ...


1st off, people who listen to rap music are adapted to HIP HOP lifestyle, not "***** Culture" as you would put it. 2nd I hear people swearing all the time, that doesnt make any difference whether or not they listen to rap. Unfortunately this culture is raised on profanity. I know of tons of individuals who cusses like there's no tomorrow yet they hate rap. Its easy to put labels on certain cultures and races at times, but that just makes you seem more ignorant.



> I didn't say white rappers were lost...


Yes you did.....



> They don't fit in with the others so they want to act like a gangster...


And this sums up everything about you..



> Look at Eminem, people claim he hates black people. :laugh:


You based your beliefs on assumptions and claims, from government making us like other races to assuming people date other races cause they wanna fit in. And another thing, if you really believe you're of a pure race, go get a dna test and track your lineage. Im sure you'd be quite surpised.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

A hot chick is a hot chick


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

btw...im white and my number 1 pick right now would have to be beyonce


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Boy, This started off as a good thread then turned to crap. Why is it that everyone that disagrees with King finds the need to bash him? I personally dont agree with him. but, Thats his opinion and he is intitled to it, right or wrong.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

No doubt he is entitled to his beliefs. It's one thing to express your beliefs but you must remember to watch your words. In his case, he shows a total lack of disrespect to other cultures. Notice I didnt respond to his earlier thread stating his belief that races should stay pure. Its his choice and I respect that. However when you start putting labels on specific cultures and races like he was doing then you will get bashed.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> true love is blind to color


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Kain said:


> No doubt he is entitled to his beliefs. It's one thing to express your beliefs but you must remember to watch your words. In his case, he shows a total lack of disrespect to other cultures. Notice I didnt respond to his earlier thread stating his belief that races should stay pure. Its his choice and I respect that. However when you start putting labels on specific cultures and races like he was doing then you will get bashed.










Kain








You can tell us your opinion but you dont have to put other race down when you at it


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Kingkong, I mean no disrespect or malice with my following remark. I am not so much saddened by your opinion as I am with where your opinion came from. Opinions come from a person's system of beliefs; and this sytem is something that is taught, not spontaneously assumed. I have read other posts that you have written in the past that indicate your age. So I realize that a lot of what you are saying is really the voice of somebody else. You have stated your opinion, now I will state mine.

You are relatively young. I mean this not in a disparaging way mind you. I say it to impress you that what a boy believes and what values he holds will shape him into the man he will become, indeed it will shape his entire life. As a christian, I believe that there is no greater or more honorable man than he who is a man of God. By a man of God I mean like a table of wood: without the wood, the table does not exist. To be such a man you must have God's heart. And this is where my point lies: God's heart is a heart that has no distinction between of men of different races, but loves all men and desires all men to come to the full-knowledge of the truth. For a man to cast off this view is for him to cast of God's blessing.

By saying all of this, I once again mean no disrespect. What we do and believe now will have consequences and reprecussions later. Do not take lightly what you are saying.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Guess this thread went way off topic, its about you guys and Kong. Not about the topic at hand anymore.

Are you really that offended by what and how he says stuff? Wow!

I honestly didnt think he used that bad of racist remarks, might have been some borderline ones but, not anything to cry over.

Anyway, If you love someone it doesn't matter to ME!!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Well said slanted







And I must apologize to AL and the others for getting off track. Here's a lil interesting page for you all http://www.healthanddna.com/genealogy.html

I for one am fascinated by human evolution. There was a test conducted by a high school in my area that used dna samples to test the student's ancestry. The results were pretty suprising because some students who thought they were of certain descent found all sorts of other races in their dna from the distant past. There were 2 particular student of the same race ( I think Indian) who thought they were going to connect to a common ancestor. But when the test came out it turned out that they do not to share a common ancestor at all, in fact, one found out he was distantly related to a student of another race ( I think European). Im still trying to find more information about this because It was a minor discussion about it in one of my classes and I didnt quite get too much info. I'll see if I can get more info.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

KingKong said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > KingKong said:
> ...


 Actually you said something to the extent of it in your skin head thread.

In the future eventually we will all be a mixed race thus having the same color. It's not going to happen over night but in future.

As for the rest of what you've been saying all I have to say is that your ignorance amazes me.


----------



## reckaje (Feb 12, 2004)

That sh*t is way off, I am a white guy and I have only banged 2 white chicks, the rest were asian, black and alaskan and they were all hot as sh*t. Beauty comes in all skin colors and the goverment didn't tell me that. Think of it as music, I like country music the best but I can't say the only music I will ever listen to is country, good music comes in all forms, rap, rock, hip-hop, country, ragae, and blugrass.

Diversity is a beautiful thing.
God Bless America mother fuckers.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> Guess this thread went way off topic, its about you guys and Kong. Not about the topic at hand anymore.
> 
> Are you really that offended by what and how he says stuff? Wow!
> 
> ...





> Are you really that offended by what and how he says stuff? Wow!


That's a nice comment. ...for the record, no, im not "that" offended. I already stated that his beliefs are fine and I respect that. However, he has to show respect for other members of this board.



> I honestly didnt think he used that bad of racist remarks, might have been some borderline ones but, not anything to cry over.


Who are you to judge? Just because you dont think his comments are that bad doesnt mean others dont. Its clearly stated that no racist comments are allowed in the forums period. No one is crying here about anything. We're commenting on his choice of words.



> Anyway, If you love someone it doesn't matter to ME!!


Agreed. It doesnt matter what race a girl is, as long as im attracted to her.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

at the end of the day i like rap, dress like a white guy talk like a white guy but go out with a black girl who ive been with for 4 years and thats my choice im quite happy to have mixed race kids the only problem is with narrow minded people who are in IMO thick and are like sheep who follow dumb people and as for skin heads they make me laugh i once met one in a pub and took the piss out of him and he didnt even realise


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ahh no worries, KAIN.







When I started this thread, I expected to get simple opinions from all and every single person. But knowing that each and every person comes from different backgrounds, beliefs, and lifestyles, I had a strong feeling that this topic would eventually derail and blow up.

I have no problem with it... arguements by stating one's opinion sometimes becomes interesting, especially when it evolves into a different debate. I dont agree with most of your statements also KK, but I do resepct you voicing your opinions on what you believe in.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ignorance sure is bliss


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

never dated in my race, but the majority around me are white girls and i took a liking to their attributes


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

boxer said:


> never dated in my race, but the majority around me are white girls and i took a liking to their attributes


 LoL Bro, same here. Im chinese and all my ex's were white. Something about the blond hair blue eyes thing


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very interested thread al...you learn alot from people response..


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

There are bitches in every race, period.


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

accr said:


> There are bitches in every race, period.


 Yeah you are right. There are ignorant people in every race.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Kain Posted on Feb 19 2004, 03:57 PM
> QUOTE (boxer @ Feb 19 2004, 11:50 PM)
> never dated in my race, but the majority around me are white girls and i took a liking to their attributes
> 
> LoL Bro, same here. Im chinese and all my ex's were white. Something about the blond hair blue eyes thing


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Kain said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > never dated in my race, but the majority around me are white girls and i took a liking to their attributes
> ...


 I really dont mind tryin diff flavor


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Kingkong, I still want to know what everyone is suppose to listen to, an you reasoning too. Do you hate people because of their race? Do you look down upon them? Do you find one race supperior to another? If the answer is what I think it is going to be, I would also like to hear your reasoning for that as well.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> KingKong said:
> 
> 
> > I definately DISAGREE with Interracial RELATIONSHIPS. I think that each race should stay with their own kind. I'm not trying to be ignorant at all here, just voicing my opinion since you asked for it. My whole family is white we have no other race in our whole family and it's going to stay that way. We beleive in purity. I see a lot of blacks hanging on white girls at school... If you haven't noticed a lot of interracial dating has been going around with a ***** and a white girl... The white girl is usually lost or wants to try something different.
> ...


 even if he claims to have 10 european ethnic backgrounds he can still claim to be racially pure. the white race includes arabs and hispanics too. It would be a different situation if Kong was claiming to be ethnically pure.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > boxer said:
> ...


 LoL you gotta try it! You wont be disappointed.







Especially in bed when they stare at you with those nice blue eyes


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

I remember my friend pickup a wht girl and she was a freak







she was burennte tho not blonde... if i remember rite, she did my friend in the bushes when we was BBQ


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

lol.. thats scanless


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

everyone said those canadian girls were easy.. but when i went into canada, it was american chicks that were REAL easy


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

boxer said:


> everyone said those canadian girls were easy.. but when i went into canada, it was american chicks that were REAL easy


 i think some girl are easy after couple of beer or some look good after couple of beer


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

Hypergenix said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > everyone said those canadian girls were easy.. but when i went into canada, it was american chicks that were REAL easy
> ...


 wat is this dating out of the country or datin out ur race


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Paul said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > KingKong said:
> ...


 Perhaps he should define what his family claims is purity?!









So Kong any thoughts on this?!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i dont think race should ever be a problem. for some families it is, i've noticed with a few of my friends trying to date outside their race and their parents got really pissed. but to me, right now i'm dating a girl who is asian and i'm caucasian or whatever. i think if youre attracted to the person and you like 'em, nothing else should matter. just do what makes you happy.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

no, Kong is left speechless.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

kong...bong....cheech and chong....mong...hong.....gong.....dude it all rimes









i once saw a bumper sticker that said "chicks are chicks and men have dicks. they go together no matter what color they are"

i just thought it was right


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> kong...bong....cheech and chong....mong...hong.....gong.....dude it all rimes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Dating outside of your race..


 yes please!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I dont see any problem with it at all.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> i've noticed with a few of my friends trying to date outside their race and their parents got really pissed.


 I can relate... alot of moms and pops usually have their own old skool mentality on ONLY dating your own kind. I can understand that in their generation, dating was more tight and concentrated on. I guess they cant relate or adapt to the way on how most of our ways and lifestyles have changed.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > i've noticed with a few of my friends trying to date outside their race and their parents got really pissed.
> ...


 On the other hand, my mom wants me to date outside my race becuz she hates her own kind she told me never to date my race becuz all of them are bad and old fashion LOL i guess it must have been a bad experience with her race


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KingKong said:


> People say skin color doesn't mean anything. Well White Culture, Asian Culture, black culture, and "other" culture IS different. I'm going to live it as THAT. I understand that the goverment is making you like other races. For those of you which is a lot of you who didn't go to a "segregated school" you're pretty made to hold hands with other races. You see couples at school dating outside of their race so you say, "hey, I want to try something different I want to date outside of my race" Rap is also global which is turning some whites into *******. They don't fit in with the others so they want to act like a gangster... This society is getting corrupted by music, which in my opinion is rap...
> 
> Alrighty than, later.


 u have been brainwashed and feel sorry for u ppl should date who they want period


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KingKong said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Kain said:
> ...


 ur still saying negroe its not 1950


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> KingKong said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


I find it quite funny. You ******* can call white males "white boys" and get away with it. But you'll feel offended if you get called a *****.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Why dont you call them black boys or somethin else instead of ****** I mean technically its equivalent to you white boys..

And what's with this "You *******" bull crap? You are makin sound like every black person goes around calling white males "white boys".

You really are a lil white supremacist arent you? You say you're just voicing your opinion but you sound so....racist.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

KingKong, why do ignore my questions? ***** is not PC to say, there really is now reason to say it unless you WANT to sound racist, like people in the 50's did. White people were never opressed (at least not recently) like african americans have been.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > b_ack51 said:
> ...


 thats sad...i know a couple ladies like that too (my girl's mom)...but then again they have failed realationships with men of other races too...so is it the men or the woman herself? oh well...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i say go for it!

nothing is wrong with dating outside your race, personally, i dont like inter-racial dating....i've never liked dating vietnamese or other asian woman, i prefer white girls!


----------



## velli004 (Feb 4, 2004)

I dont think color should matter if u like that perosn then date them.







:smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

KingKong said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > Yur still saying negroe its not 1950
> ...


 I think saying "*****" is no where close to saying "white boys". I know a handfull of homies that would def rush anyone if they were to be called ******, but would let shiz slide if you call them black. Saying ****** just kicks back to oppression and other ignorant ways which this country has long tried to forget. I know you may not undersatand or agree, but what if, instead of saying white.. people labeled you as a honky, red neck, Arian, skinhead, or trailor trash because you were caucasian? Would you get offended??


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

It is all how you were brought up. Everyone is right and everyone is wrong. I have dated outside of my race but I see my kids being anglo-saxon (spelled right?) but you never know who you will fall in love with.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

for the people who dont date outside their race
what if u see a really hot chick thats about perfect in ur view except race. great personality hot, sexy, etc.
still stand ur ground?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

King Kong is still avoiding all the questions we've asked.









You wouldnt survive out here in California Kong if you kept up with your mentality and language that you've expressed here in this thread.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KingKong said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > KingKong said:
> ...


 well im me not"you negores" 1st of all 2nd white boys is not the ame as negroe if i said ******* or honky then id be wrong u know what ur doing and u know ur wrong ur just trying to stir things up its a fact ur wrong ppl can choose who they want to be with period and no matter how fucked up ur parents or whoever it was that taught u ur fucked up value system may say thats the truth and you know it u have serious issues and hope you grow out of ur racist "***** saying days" till then wish u were banned but not my site and ur right to spew racist b.s if u want oh well im a better person than u anyway hope u grow up


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

well said


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I am no way defending King Kong's statement but I believe he is trying to imply society's double standard on racial issues ..


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

As a 21 year old white Male, living in a 85% white city, which is smack dab in the middle of "Home Town USA", I say the following:

They're all pink in the middle!!

And when I said 85% white, im not kidding I can coun't all the black people I see in a day on my fingers and that is not avoiding them. They're just simply not around Green Bay. Furthermore, Im a military brat so I have no problems with other races. I have lived on military bases where the population was 50-60% what you would call minority since I was born.(Black, Japanese, Phillipino, Korean, Hispanic, Thai, Etc) I have no prpblems with dating anyone of the other races as long as they bring something to the table for me. HOWEVER, for some reason, the horny 21 yr old male inside me tends to like white/asian women. I have nothing against them, but most black females do not trip that inner trigger for me.(Minus Beyonce and Hallie Berry Grrrr) It's not one of those concious decisions that I make, it's just the way I work. So I guess that explains my view on it..... If youre happy, and she is happy, that's all that matters. It may be one of those things that you may have to take sh*t for, but you should be willing to endure it if you really love the other person.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Well I think dating outside your race is fine. But where I live, it is a smorgasboard of races. There are whites, blacks, arabs, hispanics, etc. I honestly am mostly attracted to the white and occasional hispanic. The black girls in my area( of course I am young) tend to have the ghetto persona and even if I was interested, they wouldn't give a white person the time of day.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

My philosophy on dating females from different races: (please do not take this the wrong way, this is my observations, not meant to hurt but to may broadon perspectives)

white girls: look great but are the freakiest of all the girls...they'll do ANYTHING
hispanic girls: very beautiful, but don't piss them off!
black girls: im just very imtimidated by them....i tend to not piss them off
asian girls: loyal beautiful girls, but watchout for the gold-diggers!

but they all have something in common....

....PMS! Just stay AWAY from them during that time frame....NO MATTER HOW BANGIN THEY LOOK!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

In my 20's, I hung around, and had friends who were racist skinheads. I read their books. "A White Man's Bible, by the church of the creator". I have race views but, I'm not a racist. They're ignorant views solidified me as a "individualist". It almost made me feel ashamed of my race if nothing else. I'm not though, racism exists on all levels and in all races.
I'm fine with all races as long it's kept on a equitable level. If a certain race is screaming for special treatment, then I have a problem with it. I'm still not crazy about middle easterners who can own a buisiness here and live tax free for five years then, send their (our) money across seas to their homeland. "Church of the creator" calls the U.S. " The United Shmucks of America". In a way I agree with it do to our soft government, and in a way I'm offended by it. More offended. But, I'll continue to treat people on a individual basis.


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> White people were never opressed (at least not recently) like african americans have been.


 Not entirely true. Being an anglo-saxon male, I have absolutely no problems dating outside of my race. All women are beautiful regardless of race. I replied to this post because it is not entirely accurate. Although African Americans were oppressed in this country, the last time I checked, people of Jewish descent were white, and The Holocaust was just a bit worse then most African Americans saw, and was after segregation was outlawed. Ironically the Jews were attacked by Germans which are considered white. Just recently I read a N.Y. Times article that showed about only 15% of Africans, sold out of Africa were sent to the United States. Every race, culture, religion has had it worse than another one, it is just a matter of perspective.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I was speaking about in this countru obviousley. The Irish were opressed as well, but I wouldn'tr bring that up as a point because it serves no arguement here.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> thelocal just wondering why didnt your gf tell you to remove your shirt that why they was lookin at you weird..
> 
> but my opinion of datin outside your race, if you can get them pregant you can date them


 AHAHAHA!!!!

"If you can get them pregnant, you can date them"

Very good way to explain it all. We're all humans here, so we're all the same basically. So it is very ok. lol,


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> In my 20's, I hung around, and had friends who were racist skinheads. I read their books. "A White Man's Bible, by the church of the creator". I have race views but, I'm not a racist. They're ignorant views solidified me as a "individualist". It almost made me feel ashamed of my race if nothing else. I'm not though, racism exists on all levels and in all races.
> I'm fine with all races as long it's kept on a equitable level. If a certain race is screaming for special treatment, then I have a problem with it. I'm still not crazy about middle easterners who can own a buisiness here and live tax free for five years then, send their (our) money across seas to their homeland. "Church of the creator" calls the U.S. " The United Shmucks of America". In a way I agree with it do to our soft government, and in a way I'm offended by it. More offended. But, I'll continue to treat people on a individual basis.


 i did hear about that and i think thats wrong alot of middle eastern cats where im from own 7-11 and corner stores and i asked them whats the deal and they told me the same thing its tax free for 5 or 7 yrs then they bring somoneelse over put the crap in their name and 5-7 more yrs no tax smart thing to do but wrong i was born here i should get the tax break damnit oh well im still cute lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> i should get the tax break damnit oh well im still cute lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

TonyTurbo29 said:


> As a 21 year old white Male, living in a 85% white city,


 Hahahaha only 85%?? My new town is 96%.

We have

about 8 black families
6 Indian families
4 Puerto Rican families

that's about it....but I live in southern new york so no ones racist or anything.


----------

